

Looks like Google will open its own retail stores this year - etats
http://venturebeat.com/2013/02/15/google-retail-stores-2013/

======
kux
Despite the problems Google had initially shipping physical products over
Play/Wallet, I suspect this will be more polished. The showroom they have for
the Google Fiberhood appeared well run when I encountered it.

------
mtgx
Google is moving from the "web" to the real world, and closer to customers and
also making hardware themselves. The next 5 years should get very interesting
for them. They need to build these stores fast, though. Adding 5 stores per
year won't change much.

